# kernel panic when using wifi

## anand8

http://imgur.com/YmHps.jpg

I get the above kpanic when using wifi on gentoo 3.5.7 kernel with ralink module compiled separately. Module name is rt5592sta. This mosule works perfectly in fedora and ubuntu latest kernels. Please help. Thanks.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

what do you mean "when using wifi"

do you mean you get no kernel panic normally, but when you recompile the kernel wiht the wireless driver, you get a kernel panic?

----------

## anand8

Like i said module is separate. In kernel mod (rt2800) doesn't work  :Sad: . And by using wifi i meant when i download anything like in browser or using wget.

----------

## Logicien

Have you check what the command

```
modinfo -p rt5592sta
```

return has version and options for this module? The source version of the module and values of the options can have something to do.

You can compair what version and options are used in Fedora and Ubuntu and see if they are the same together and with Gentoo too. Each value of each option of the module can be seen in each file of the dirctory /sys/module/rt5592sta/parameters/ . Specifics options are suppose to be in /etc/modprobe.d/ and can be seen with the command

```
mopdrobe -c | less
```

----------

## anand8

Well modprobe -p doesn't exist  :Sad:  but -c option showed some aliases which do not seem like config. Also the module doesn't add a param folder in sysfs  :Sad: . 

I also let NetworkManager ui in kde do the network conf but no success.

I think i might be missing something in my kernel which is preventing the crash in other distros...but what ?

----------

